# Croatia - beware of pickpockets



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

I know this could happen almost anywhere but worth mentioning to ensure we all remain vigilant.
My sister & brother in law are currently visiting Split in Croatia.
They were waiting at a bus stop, talking to a Dutch couple. When the bus arrived two men in the queue pushed through and got on the bus and then got straight off again.
During the pushing and shoving they managed to pick the pocket of the Dutch gentleman and relieve him of his wallet containing licence, money & credit cards.
Just a word to the wise to be extra careful if in a similar situation.

Mashy


----------

